# Rusty artist in need of practice: 5 free drawings, anyone?



## Fenghuang

Hi guys, 

I have been severely lacking in inspiration lately and I'm getting kind of rusty. Would any of you let me sketch your bettas for practice? I can do black and white or colour (only traditional art though, I don't have Photoshop on my new laptop). It will be entirely up to you. Thank you.

Here is some of my recent stuff (sorry, I have no betta drawings.).

Black and white: 










Colour:


----------



## Skyewillow

you could practice on Archi, if you'd like. I have others if you need different types, an EE roundtail, a marbeleized koi, and another VT boy.










I love your style. I wish mine were that nice and neat. Everything I draw looks "cuddly".


----------



## Fenghuang

Thank you, Archi is perfectly fine. I just want to draw and break the cycle of unproductiveness I have been in lately. Would you like the sketch in colour or black and white? I have tomorrow free so you can expect it done by then.

Oh, I don't know about clean. The lovely thing about working with pen is I can cover up mistakes by thickening and shading over stuff. xD


----------



## Skyewillow

use your artistic discretion


----------



## xXGalaxyXx

Wow, these are amazing! Love the colored one especially, it's beautiful <3
If you'd like, you can draw my boy Aether. I don't mind if you do black and white or color, just have at him <3


----------



## aemaki09

In either black and white or color, completely up I you! Thanks


----------



## Indigo Betta

you can do one of Indigo if you want


----------



## bamsuddenimpact

Apparently I dont have any recent pictures of my deceased betta- He marbled so any old pictures are not what he was. Maybe I can find them on my camera.
Here is my current one. The second is more for tail coloration purposes 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8440507651/sizes/m/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8440507751/sizes/m/


----------



## Fenghuang

Skyewillow: There! My first betta drawing ever. Sorry, the scales are really wonky. And my scanner app ruined the colours. I'll try to fix it.










I am slowly working through everyone else's bettas. Expect them soon.


----------



## Skyewillow

My fiance and I love it! I think I'll need to print this out and frame it on the desk.
You do a much better job with the scales than I ever do! I'm also glad that we could help you practice.

Thank you so very much! ^_^


----------



## Fenghuang

No, it's no problem at all. I am very glad you like how it turned out. I was kind of worried I messed it up by angling the body so much. I never knew how hard it was to draw bettas.

Is Archi a girl? I looked at other pictures you posted. She's so cute.


----------



## Skyewillow

Fenghuang said:


> No, it's no problem at all. I am very glad you like how it turned out. I was kind of worried I messed it up by angling the body so much. I never knew how hard it was to draw bettas.
> 
> Is Archi a girl? I looked at other pictures you posted. She's so cute.


Yup, Archi (short for Archipelago) is my sweet little princess! <3

It actually reminds me a lot of her, she's always poking around, checking things out, so her back is almost constantly angled like that... until I feed her! lol


----------



## Fenghuang

Awww, adorable. I was at Petsmart again today. I wanted so badly to bring all the female bettas home with me because they don't sell. They were not much larger than my thumbnail and all sick. One had died and was starting to rot and grow mold. But I don't have anywhere to put them. /:

I'm doing the drawings in the order of the responds. Galaxy's Aether is next. I'll finish it today and work on the rest tomorrow.


----------



## blu the betta

you can practice on my betta if you want.


----------



## blu the betta

here he is.:-D


----------



## Fenghuang

Stunning betta. Thank you, I'll get to him as soon as possible.


----------



## Hershey

If you're accepting anymore, you can do Shiseru.


----------



## emeraldmaster

You can get into my pictures and do any of them that you want to do... Ther is a link to the albums if you so desire to do any of them!!! Good luck on the drawings, you are excellent!!!


----------



## Fenghuang

I said five, but that was only because I am currently in the middle of midterms. If you want a drawing from me, I'll be honored to do it. It just might take a while so please bear with me.

Galaxy: Here you go! The blue is actually purple, but it doesn't show up. Let me see tonight if my Canon camera will be able to take a better image.


----------



## Fenghuang

Galaxy: Oops, I forgot the ventrals. Sorry. ><









aemaki:


----------



## aemaki09

Wow!!! That looks absolutely amazing! Thank you sooo much! I am going to have to print and frame that!


----------



## xXGalaxyXx

Ooh, my gosh, Aether looks absolutely amazing! Thank you so much, it looks stunning <3 I'll definitely be hopping on the bandwagon and printing it out to frame as soon as I get around to buying ink for my printer.


----------



## Fenghuang

<3 Thank you so much guys.

I am working on everyone else's. I will finish them, I promise.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Indigo Betta said:


> you can do one of Indigo if you want



these are awesome, you can pick any one of the pictures in my Indigo album if you prefer.


----------



## Fenghuang

I saw. Indigo is a nice looking VT. ^^ Yours, bamsuddenimpact, and Lady Victorian's are the next ones to be done.


----------



## eemmais

I don't know if your drawing anymore but you can draw my betta (in my albums) if you need more practice!


----------



## madmonahan

These are amazing!!! :shock: I might be to late but someone from my albums? Well, anyone but Romeo please.


----------



## Fenghuang

No, still open.  Like I said, I really just said five so the people won't have to wait for too many days to see how theirs turn out since I am in the middle of midterms. I've actually working on them in my non-exam periods because teachers really don't care this week.


----------



## madmonahan

Just take your time. ;-)


----------



## Indigo Betta

Fenghuang said:


> I saw. Indigo is a nice looking VT. ^^ Yours, bamsuddenimpact, and Lady Victorian's are the next ones to be done.



thank you ^_^ i'm really looking forward to mine


----------



## Fenghuang

Indigo Betta:


----------



## Fenghuang

Think I'm starting to get the hang of it now! Thank you everyone for letting me practice on your gorgeous bettas. If any of you want another, I'll be happy to do them once I get through the ones I have now.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Fenghuang said:


> Indigo Betta:



thank you so much!!!!!:-D its beautiful i might print this and hang it somewhere in my room if you don't mind.


----------



## Fenghuang

Of course not. ^^


----------



## Indigo Betta

Fenghuang said:


> Of course not. ^^


 :-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D
:-DThank You :-D
:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## madmonahan

I'm so exited for mine!!


----------



## Fenghuang

I'll do my best. ^^

Lady Victorian's is done. Going order, so you can see how much longer you have to wait before you can start demanding it. xD


----------



## Zoetrooper

Some very lovely works here Fenghuang


----------



## Skyewillow

Fenghuang said:


> Think I'm starting to get the hang of it now! Thank you everyone for letting me practice on your gorgeous bettas. If any of you want another, I'll be happy to do them once I get through the ones I have now.


If you could do Hu for me, I'd be immensely grateful ^_^


----------



## aemaki09

Can I talk you into doing one more for me?
I'd really love to have a drawing of the girl I just spawned with the boy you drew for me sometime!


----------



## rubinthebetta

You are free to practice on Pumpkin Cheesecake! If this pic doesn't work, there's a pic in the thread in the link in my signature. (Whew!)


----------



## Fenghuang

Zoetrooper said:


> Some very lovely works here Fenghuang


Thank you very much. I'm still pretty shaky on colouring, to be honest. Most of my drawings up until now were in black and white.

bamsuddenimpact:


----------



## Zoetrooper

Fenghuang said:


> Thank you very much. I'm still pretty shaky on colouring, to be honest. Most of my drawings up until now were in black and white.


Inking has it's merits too, but it is occasionally fun to colour. I sketch more than anything personally and should work on my colours a bit more.

I know you have done lots now and I commend your work but if you have time for another here is my new fish:



















Cheers Fenghuang and keep up the good work!


----------



## Fenghuang

I stuck almost exclusively to pen for the last few years so I can get pretty detailed inking. Colouring...not so much. So I hope people aren't disappointed by my newbish colouring skills, heh.

Of course. It might take a few days though, since I have a couple more people to go.


----------



## Karebear13

Wow you are amazing! can you do my avatar please! I will wait as long as you need!


----------



## bamsuddenimpact

love it


----------



## Indigo Betta

i really love mine i showed it to my sister, she thinks its so good she's jealous she would love one of her goldfish morgan, so if you do goldfish and if your not to busy she would love it and she would be very grateful, 

Thank You.


----------



## Fenghuang

Yes, I'll do everyone's. Currently on blu the betta's and Hershey's. I took a break yesterday because I had a lot of homework. But today, school is closing early because of a possible blizzard so I can draw when I get home.


----------



## Fenghuang

blu the betta:


----------



## Fenghuang

Hershey:


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

if you are still doing these, i would love for you to make an avi pic for me, of any of my album pics thanks. How did u know i love horses and dinosaurs LOL?


----------



## Hershey

Fenghuang said:


> Hershey:


Thank you so much! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Syriiven

These are some great drawings =)


----------



## Perry the platypus

Am I too late?


----------



## Fenghuang

No, do you have a picture of your betta? I'm doing them in the order people ask though, so it might take a few days to finish yours.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

Do you think you could draw they girl in my avatar, Barbara?  Thanks!


----------



## FishFriend9292

Those are amazing! Please do my profile picture.


----------



## Solaris

Amazing work! If you have time, here's a picture of my boy, Rigel.


----------



## Perry the platypus

OK. Here's Perry! *drum roll*







I have a few just in case.


----------



## FishFriend9292

Oh and could you do mine in black and white? I love how it looks! Thanks!


----------



## Fenghuang

No, I didn't abandon this thread. My immune system is quite terrible so I've been all sick and blah these past few days.

emeraldmaster: I think this is suppose to be...Eric? I didn't colour him in because I don't think I could get the correct colours with what I have. I hope you don't mind.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Can I be next?


----------



## Fenghuang

Sorry, others asked first so you'll have to wait your turn. I'm doing as many as I can manage a day, I'll get to Perry as soon as possible.


----------



## Skyewillow

I hope you feel better soon, Fenghuang! Being sick is no fun at all... Are you keeping up on your fluids? (sorry, mom moment there  )


----------



## Fenghuang

Thanks, Skye. Yeah, I'm trying. xD At least I'm better today than I was yesterday. I physically could not move yesterday. Must've caught the flu from my cousin...


----------



## Skyewillow

ugh... it IS that time of year. Horrible stuff!!


----------



## Fenghuang

Indeed. I don't think I've ever had it before. But it's awful. ><

Stay warm, everyone. And be vigilant about disinfecting. You don't want this!


----------



## Syriiven

Ew...being sick sucks~ get well soon!


----------



## Fenghuang

Thanks, Syriiven.

These for Lady Victorian and trilobite respectively. I had offered to draw their PKs before I started this thread.


----------



## Skyewillow

Your art is always so elegant, it reminds me of those Victorian style encyclopedias ^_^

My fiance decided that he's going to make a proxy of your drawing of Archi on the front of a Magic the gathering game card.


----------



## Syriiven

Those are real pretty, love the coloring!


----------



## Fenghuang

Skyewillow said:


> Your art is always so elegant, it reminds me of those Victorian style encyclopedias ^_^
> 
> My fiance decided that he's going to make a proxy of your drawing of Archi on the front of a Magic the gathering game card.


That's awesome. Please do show me if he makes it. 

Okay, the order so far (holy crap, I never would of thought people would like my drawings so much...) :
1. eemmais
2. madmonahan
3. Skyewillow
4. aemaki09
5. rubinthebetta
6. Zoetropper
Karebear13
7. Indigo Betta
8. MyRainbowBettaFish
9. Perry the platypus
10. MaisyDawgThirteen
11. FishFriend9292
12. Solaris


----------



## Skyewillow

This is the layout that we did last night, I'll post again when it's printed out and put together tomorrow.

P.S. this is directly from the card editor, the end result won't have the dotted lines


----------



## Syriiven

Is that only part of the people or did you miss me? xD I thought I posted for an art on ehre too - but you already have a lot fo people...


----------



## Fenghuang

Did I miss you? I'm so sorry, I must have overlooked it... >< let me go back and see where you are...

EDIT: Skye, that looks so cool. I love it.

Syriiven: I can't find a post by you asking, but I'll add you to the list. My apologies if I skipped you.


----------



## Syriiven

Omgosh, I completely thought I did. You can put me at the end of the line, I'm sorry. 










Thank you for being willing to add me


----------



## Fenghuang

Oh! That's the epic fish! No problem.  is that pose okay with you?


----------



## Syriiven

Definitely =)


----------



## Skyewillow

Fenghuang said:


> Skye, that looks so cool. I love it.


I'm hoping eventually to get a piece of art for everyone, and that way I can have all of my babies in my photo albums, or even use them as ID cards by their tanks, so my fiance will remember who's who. LOL


----------



## Saphira101

Is it too late to do one of my Bettas??

If not, I'll let you choose a Betta to draw from my albums. 

I don't mind whether you do black and white or color, just a drawing would be awesome!!!!

Thanks,

~Saphira


----------



## Elsewhere

Those are beautiful! I wish I knew which of mine to suggest XD Could you drawPigg, the guy in the picture below? It would mean the world to me!

This is how he is now, which may be kinda hard:









And this is how he was before I knew how to properly take care of him, before the filter incident and the fin rot :/ :








Sorry about the size, I can't get them smaller.


----------



## emeraldmaster

You did an amazing job, Fenghuang!!! I am deeply impressed! Thank you!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Wo.w that's very pretty!


----------



## Fenghuang

Slowly getting through the list. Thank you everyone for your patience and wonderful compliments.

eemmais:


----------



## eemmais

Fenghuang said:


> eemmais:


I love it!!!!! I love how you made his fins so colorful! :yourock:


----------



## Fenghuang

I tried. He is a purty fish. ^^


----------



## Syriiven

Squee~ I kinda like waiting ^^ I get to see everyone's and enjoy it like a slideshow =D


----------



## Fenghuang

Hehe, that's good. ^^

I've been working really slow though. x___x


----------



## Syriiven

Well you're sick! Should be resting!


----------



## Fenghuang

Of only my teachers thought that way. I took two tests today and have three tomorrow on material that they went over while I was out sick. >>

madmonahan: I did Sherbet, if that's okay.


----------



## madmonahan

Thank you!!! It is, amazing wonderful beatuiful AMAZING!!! Thank you!


----------



## Perry the platypus

Oh my gosh...I still have a looong time to wait.


----------



## Fenghuang

I'm sorry....

Skyewillow: I did something weird... Not sure if it's good or not, but here's Hu.


----------



## Skyewillow

Fenghuang said:


> I'm sorry....
> 
> Skyewillow: I did something weird... Not sure if it's good or not, but here's Hu.


Not sure what you mean by weird, but I really like it! It reminds me of tribal art, and that's an art style I really enjoy. ^_^

He looks great! Thank you, thank you, thank you (again)!
We even left a slot open for his card too!


----------



## Fenghuang

Yay!

That's what I mean by weird. It's not exactly the same style as I did for Archi or the others. I didn't really have an idea in mind. I just ended up doing that.


----------



## Skyewillow

I like your idea of weird. ^_^ Very awesome!


----------



## Fenghuang

Haha, that's good. I'm getting kind of sick of colouring lol. Colour pencils never do what I want them to do. xD


----------



## Skyewillow

I think they made it a point not to.


----------



## Fenghuang

Haha, is that a pun? My Prismacolors refuse to stay sharpened. xD


----------



## Skyewillow

the pun was purely coincidence lol!


----------



## Fenghuang

xD 

aemaki: Here's your girl.


----------



## Caii

Your work is beautiful!!! Would you mind doing one of Bo? <: 3
If so, here are a couple of pictures of him showing some of his color~

Thank you so much! ^^


----------



## Fenghuang

As long as you don't mind, sure.

rubinthebetta:


----------



## Caii

Thank you!!! <3


----------



## Fenghuang

Zoetrooper: Well, you see... What had happened was that this *was* your betta. But your PK is just so awesome looking and Skye mentioned tribal and after a while, it became this. Yeah, I know you probably weren't expecting this. If you don't like it, I'll draw you another.


----------



## Syriiven

That's totally tattoo worthy. Wow.


----------



## Fenghuang

Oh, I don't know about... But thanks. <3


----------



## Zoetrooper

Fenghuang said:


> Zoetrooper: Well, you see... What had happened was that this *was* your betta. But your PK is just so awesome looking and Skye mentioned tribal and after a while, it became this. Yeah, I know you probably weren't expecting this. If you don't like it, I'll draw you another.


It's perfect! Thank you so much Fenghuang! So beautiful I will cherish it forever. Very nice work on it, you much have a nice scanner to not eat your drawings up.


----------



## Fenghuang

Woot, I'm glad. ^^

I've been using my phone camera. xD


----------



## Zoetrooper

Fenghuang said:


> Woot, I'm glad. ^^
> 
> I've been using my phone camera. xD


Wow! It even picks up the grains of the paper. Hahaa.


----------



## Fenghuang

Yeah. It also picked up the light profile outline that I had erased unfortunately. xD it's just my iPhone. The camera works really well for still things but it changes the colour and blurs everything that moves.


----------



## Skyewillow

my Hydro (android phone) does the same thing. it also either washes everything out, or makes it too dark to see.

Also, kickbuttastic job on Zoetrooper's, now I'm all jealous! ;-)


----------



## Perry the platypus

AM I next?


----------



## Fenghuang

I have work today. But I'll be doing yours tomorrow.


----------



## Skyewillow

Perry the platypus said:


> AM I next?


Patience is a virtue, especially if the art is free.


----------



## aemaki09

Fenghuang said:


> xD
> 
> aemaki: Here's your girl.


Wow!!! Thank you soooo much it looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## Perry the platypus

I'm just wondering.


----------



## Fenghuang

KareBear123:


----------



## Skyewillow

Hey, Fenhuang:
Just wanted to let you know, that I'm getting ready to add Hu's card to my proxy lineup, and I printed off the picture of Hu to put on our wall! ^_^


----------



## Fenghuang

Sweet. 

Indigo Betta:


----------



## Fenghuang

MyRainbowBettaFish:


----------



## Fenghuang

Perry the platypus: Last one for the night. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Syriiven

Just firing them out tonight xD 

They all look amazing =)


----------



## Fenghuang

Well, I did promise the last girl I'll do hers Sunday. And a promise's a promise. Even though it meant I would have to power through all the ones in front of her because, first come first serve. xD 

Thank you.


----------



## Syriiven

Just dont burn yourself put. Its easy to get in over your head with free commissions on these forums. Remember your health comes first.


----------



## Skyewillow

Syriiven said:


> Just dont burn yourself put. Its easy to get in over your head with free commissions on these forums. Remember your health comes first.


+1


----------



## Fenghuang

<3 

I'll pace myself, of course. I just can't say no though. It's a horrible personality flaw.


----------



## blu the betta

i have not been on in awhile and just wanted to say thanks for drawing my betta fish zeus.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Fenghuang said:


> Sweet.
> 
> Indigo Betta:



awesome my sister is going to love this, thank you so much:-D


----------



## Perry the platypus

Thank you! How could I ever repay you???


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Fenghuang said:


> MyRainbowBettaFish:


mY GOD ITS GORGEOUS! New avi yaya thanks so much!


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

Your artwork is gorgeous.


----------



## Karebear13

Fenghuang said:


> KareBear123:


WOW its amazing!!! thank you so much! truly love it!


----------



## bryzy

If you still do them, could you pretty please do my avatar fish? I think your amazing!


----------



## Fenghuang

As always, thank you everyone for your kind words.

Yeah, I'll put you down, bryanacute. The list so far is:

1. MaisyDawgThirteen
2. FishFriend9292
3. Solaris
4. Syriiven
5. Saphira101
6. Elsewhere
7. BeautifulBetta123
8. Caii
9. Byranacute

MaisyDawg, FishFriend, Solaris, and Syriiven's drawings will be done by the end of tomorrow. I'll do Saphira, Elsewhere, BB123, and Caii Friday. Bryanacute, I'll draw yours either Saturday night after I get off work or on Sunday. My sincerest apologies to all who have been waiting, I hadn't been doing very much...been sad about my bettas being sick among other things and now losing Ares.


----------



## Syriiven

Aww, I'm sorry they're sick and for the loss....you should really not worry about us so much when so much more is going on in real life =)


----------



## bryzy

That's fine! Thanks for getting me in! I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Fenghuang

MaisyDawgThirteen:










FishFriend9292: Black and white with scales like you requested.











Hope you guys like them, I tried to get the drawings as close to the real bettas as possible. I can't tell if the fins are really correct from the angles of the avis. I'll get to Solaris and Syriiven's tomorrow. I'm so ridiculously tired tonight. >>


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Yay I can't wait for mine! Here is the pic of the fish I would love a drawing of!


----------



## FishFriend9292

FishFriend9292: Black and white with scales like you requested.











Thank you so much!!!! It is amazing and I love it!


----------



## FishFriend9292

Fenghuang said:


> FishFriend9292: Black and white with scales like you requested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!!! It is amazing and I love it!


----------



## FishFriend9292

Oops, sorry for posting it twice, my bad.


----------



## bryzy

For mine, can it be color?


----------



## Fenghuang

Of course...although, my black and white stuff tends to be more detailed.

Solaris:


----------



## Syriiven

Soooo much detail!


----------



## Solaris

Oh my gosh! This is amazing work! You do Rigel justice! That is exactly what he looks like when he flares. Thank you so very much! :-D



Fenghuang said:


> Of course...although, my black and white stuff tends to be more detailed.
> 
> Solaris:


----------



## Fenghuang

Your welcome. 

My cat got bored of watching me draw and decided my sketchpad would make an adequate bed. Didn't matter that I was still drawing in it lol.

Syriiven: You had to give me the hardest pose to try, didn't you? I scraped like three drafts of this. xD Anyway, here it is. I went with "messy."


----------



## Syriiven

OMG that is so him!! Thank you!!!! I love it!! Thank you thank you thank you!!! <3 <3 <3 That's sooo Eranikus!!


----------



## Skyewillow

Dang, it's awesome!!


----------



## Fenghuang

Really? Yay, I'm glad. ^_^

Does anyone else have this problem? I don't know but I cannot properly proportion things facing the right and drawings like that always come out wonky.


----------



## Syriiven

Actually my issue is that if it has an expressive face and I'm not using a photo reference, all of my stuff angles towards teh right cuz I'm right handed xD I can't do left stuff at all!


----------



## Fenghuang

Weird, I'm right handed too, but it's easier for me to draw things facing the left.


----------



## Skyewillow

I do the same thing, Fenghuang! lol I've been "forcing" myself to point things to the right.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Those are so amazing!


----------



## bryzy

Can we have the list on who is next?


----------



## Fenghuang

The list:

1. Saphira101
2. Elsewhere
3. BeautifulBetta123
4. Caii
5. Byranacute



Skyewillow said:


> I do the same thing, Fenghuang! lol I've been "forcing" myself to point things to the right.


I need to start doing that. When I get more paper. xD I had four drawings in my current sketchbook before this thread. Now I have only a couple of pages left.



BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Those are so amazing!


<3


----------



## Syriiven

You can have some of my sketch books! I tend to have extra cuz when I travel I forget to grab the one I already ahve so stop by some store and buy a new one and new pens and pencisl...it's like Xmas for me xD But I now have lots.


----------



## Fenghuang

No, it's okay. I can't accept stuff other people spent money to buy. Thank you though. 

I'm starting to think my new marble boy may not be that bright... He constructed a gigantic bubblenest the first night I placed him in the tank and even though all the water changes keep ruining his efforts, he rebuilds every time. He doesn't flare at Percy. He just swims up to the divider and would sit and stare or wiggle back and forth and flash his fins like he's showing off. Then he would zip away back to his nest, work on it, and repeat. I'm starting to think he mistook poor Percy for an attractive lady betta lol.


----------



## bryzy

Maybe to him, something in his Tank looks like a girl


----------



## Syriiven

It happens =) Acheron does that all day. tends his HUGE bubblenest and then goes plays with Styxx at the divider then leaves him. Never too much of a show. More of a 'I'm better than you' show (they're brothers) and then away again.


----------



## Fenghuang

I don't know... Percy looks rather indignant. He doesn't seem happy about the unwanted attention. xD 

Right now, I only have gravel and some oak leaves. I removed all the live plants so they won't get killed by the aquarium salt treatment for Percy's fin rot.


----------



## popcorndeer

can you do popcorn? he is a Vtail this is popcorn:














and clould you do gator i just got him i dont have a pic of him so i will just have to tell you what he looks like: (gator is a Vtail to)

head: grumpy dosnt flare much not even at popcorn
body: big
front fins (the one that look like arms): one is half gone there is no red on them
bottom fins: short kind of riped 
tail: relly short and relly riped
top fins: kind of strange like a crowntail looks like it ben bit buy a shark 3 times in dfernt places 
color: black body gray fins
about him : at the pet store he was acttcked by some fish and lost most of his fins speds all day sleeping and he dosnt know how to use a zoomed betta bed lol


----------



## Fenghuang

Okay, I'll do my best. No guarantees on accuracy though.


----------



## popcorndeer

thanks i tried to draw popcorn but he alway turns out to fat i havent tryed to draw gator but i will have to try


----------



## Fenghuang

Can you take a picture of him?

Saphira101: I drew Tesla. I imagine he'll look like this when his tail grows back. I hope the pretty boy gets better real soon.


----------



## popcorndeer

ok i will go tae one of him and thats popcorn up there


----------



## Fenghuang

Thanks.

Elsewhere:


----------



## popcorndeer

here is gator: 










isnt he a pretty boy?


----------



## Fenghuang

Yes. But I'm sure he could be even prettier too. Keep his water nice and clean and his fins will heal in no time.


----------



## popcorndeer

ok he loves to sleep all day and stay up all night lol relly its true


----------



## bettacrazygirl86

Could you do one of my Patriot or Tiny Tina? :3

Here's a better picture of Tiny Tina, that shows off her colors more.
Here :3


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Oh I can't wait! I am next !!


----------



## Saphira101

Fenghuang said:


> Can you take a picture of him?
> 
> Saphira101: I drew Tesla. I imagine he'll look like this when his tail grows back. I hope the pretty boy gets better real soon.



THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!

He's so beautiful. I wish I could draw like you!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

beautiful drawing and beautiful betta lovely yellow fins


----------



## Elsewhere

fenghuang said:


> thanks.
> 
> Elsewhere:


oh my- thank you so much!


----------



## Fenghuang

Came home to my silver koi dead this afternoon. I have no idea what happened. He was actively eating and swimming this morning. My brother said he was fine when he returned from school thirty minutes before I found him. Sigh...

BeautifulBetta123: I hope this is to your liking. I feel like it's sloppy. /:


----------



## Skyewillow

I'm sorry for your loss, Fenghuang. :-(


----------



## Fenghuang

Thanks, it's okay... I'm just a little bummed out. I have no idea what killed him. I had him for a really long time and he was perfectly healthy up until today.


----------



## Syriiven

Sorry for your loss =(


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Sorry for your loss
I don't like my picture though....
I LOVE IT!!!!!!
You are SO talented!


----------



## Syriiven

I was wondering how that one would turn out, I think it's really well done.


----------



## bryzy

I think I'm next.


----------



## bryzy

Oh nope. 1 more than me. Cali


----------



## MoonShadow

If your still doing drawings I would love one of Apollo


----------



## Fenghuang

Ah, the famous Apollo... I've seen his picture all over the Internet lol. He's absolutely stunning. I'll love to try drawing him.

Caii: Here's...Bo, is it?


----------



## Fenghuang

Woah, my screen's brightness setting is so low. I was wondering why my pictures always look so much darker online...

Byranacute, you're next. I'm drawing yours right now.


----------



## Fenghuang

Apparently, the image of Caii's drawing disappeared from Photobucket?


----------



## Fenghuang

byranacute: Here you go! Considering I did the colouring in the dark using my flashlight app for light (since I'm suppose to be sleeping), I don't think I did too bad.


----------



## MoonShadow

Fenghuang said:


> Ah, the famous Apollo... I've seen his picture all over the Internet lol. He's absolutely stunning. I'll love to try drawing him.
> 
> Caii: Here's...Bo, is it?


Hehe I didn't know my boy was famous! how awesome! Haha


----------



## bryzy

Ahhh that's amazing


----------



## Fenghuang

Your betta is amazing. Thank you.


----------



## bryzy

If I told you I found him at Pet Snart would u believe me? I saw a betta EXCATLY like him on Aquabid once


----------



## Fenghuang

Yeah, I do. I've seen beautiful bettas in Petsmart. Sometimes, you find incredible fish in those big chain petstores.


----------



## Fenghuang

Okay, so four more people left on the list:

1. popcorn deer
2. bettacrazygirl86
3. MiyuMikaelson
4. MoonShadow

I'm going to be finishing these off and then...I'm closing out requests. I just signed up and paid for seven AP exams today (most of which I am self-studying), which means I've basically signed my life/soul, I mean, free time away. In addition, I hadn't been feeling all that great lately emotion-wise. My productivity is going to be seriously sporadic (translation: null). It wouldn't be fair to make anyone wait for weeks or months for me to get back to them on a drawing.


----------



## Fenghuang

popcorndeer: I drew Popcorn. I'll try to get to Gator later.


----------



## Syriiven

Love the green on blue =)


----------



## Fenghuang

Thanks.  I took the picture into my mom's bathroom and the light was bright enough that I could use my scanner app and not worry about it massacring the picture. It fills in all the blank space with white, so everything comes out clean.


----------



## Fenghuang

bettacrazygirl86: I chose Patriot, if that's alright with you.


----------



## Syriiven

Love the blue wash int he tail =D


----------



## Fenghuang

<3

Let me see if I can finish the last two tonight. Otherwise, they will be done Sunday. Then, I have a personal piece in mind and that will probably be it for a while.


----------



## popcorndeer

i love it! looks just like him


----------



## bettacrazygirl86

Fenghuang said:


> bettacrazygirl86: I chose Patriot, if that's alright with you.


Thank you very much! It looks just like him.  I'm going to print it and put it beside his tank. x3


----------



## Fenghuang

You're very welcome. I love Patriot's colours.


----------



## Fenghuang

MiyuMikaelson: I don't have copper so I used a cloudy steel grey.


----------



## Syriiven

Wow.....real great job Feng!


----------



## Fenghuang

Danke. 

I dug up some cheap Rose Art colour pencils (the kind they market towards little kids). Ironically, they're layering better than my supposedly professional grade Prismacolors. xD


----------



## Indigo Betta

thats a absolutely beautiful drawing


----------



## Fenghuang

Thank you. ^^

MoonShadow: Bah, it's extremely difficult to draw such a gorgeous fish.


----------



## MoonShadow

Fenghuang said:


> Thank you. ^^
> 
> MoonShadow: Bah, it's extremely difficult to draw such a gorgeous fish.



That is FABULOUS!! Thank you so much I love it!


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP. I love it! Thank you so much!!!! <3


----------



## Caii

*Perfect!!!*



Fenghuang said:


> Apparently, the image of Caii's drawing disappeared from Photobucket?


It's absolutely beautiful, Fenghuang! Thank you!!! ^^


----------



## Fenghuang

You're welcome. Glad you like it. ^^


----------



## popcorndeer

is gators almost done??????


----------



## Fenghuang

Yeah, sorry. It's been one of those weeks... I'll have it up sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Fenghuang

popcorndeer: This was the best I could do given what you provided me with. I even went back and looked up your other threads, but you seemed to have taken down the one picture you had posted of Gator and I don't exactly have edidetic memory. And from the PM you sent me, I was kind of under the impression that you said I could take my time with it. I'm not really at 100 percent right now at all... So, yeah...


----------



## popcorndeer

awww! i love it thank you it looks soo cute! ♥


----------



## PhischAndChips

Wow! These are amazing!


----------



## Hishifishy

How fun!  Love it!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

Fenghuang said:


> MaisyDawgThirteen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys like them, I tried to get the drawings as close to the real bettas as possible. I can't tell if the fins are really correct from the angles of the avis. I'll get to Solaris and Syriiven's tomorrow. I'm so ridiculously tired tonight. >>


Oh my god! They are amazing! I am so sorry I didn't get back to you sooner - I haven't been on the forum in ages. Thank you so much!


----------

